# Taco Flavored Kisses.....wow



## Len_5 (Feb 22, 2010)

I just watched south park, and cartman draws this face on his hand and every one thinks its Jennifer Lopez. It was pretty funny!


----------



## Leon (Feb 22, 2010)

Old.


----------



## Len_5 (Feb 22, 2010)

Yha, I borrowed the seasons from my brother. Right now my favorites are Taco Flavored Kisses one, the Chilli Carnival, and Hellen Keller the Musical.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 22, 2010)

fail.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 22, 2010)

Holy shit I was just watching Saturday Night Live and this Gilda Radner chick is pretty funny, where can I find more of her work?


----------



## Len_5 (Feb 22, 2010)

Shes very funny.us She is not on very often.us Shes done a few stand-ups on Comedy Central, and SNL's but shes probably on you tube


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 22, 2010)

leon said:


> Old.


^This :V


----------



## Aden (Feb 22, 2010)

We care a lot


----------



## torachi (Feb 22, 2010)

One of the last balls-to-the-wall funny ep


----------



## Viva (Feb 22, 2010)

Tycho said:


> fail.



This pretty much sums it up


----------



## Len_5 (Feb 22, 2010)

how is it fail?


----------



## Viva (Feb 22, 2010)

Because it's 





leon said:


> Old.


----------



## Len_5 (Feb 22, 2010)

O.k. What do you like?


----------



## Aden (Feb 22, 2010)

Len_5 said:


> O.k. What do you like?



We like people not making threads about every single thing they see


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 22, 2010)

Aden said:


> We like people not making threads about every single thing they see



Indeed, though I suspect this is the result of posting stoned. 

"RAVE: THIS PENCIL. OMG YOU HAVE NO IDEA HOW AWESOME THIS PENCIL IS. IT IS LIKE, THE MOST AWESOME FUCKING PENCIL IN THE WORLD. OH MY GOD. THIS FUCKING PENCIL. IS AWESOME."


----------



## Riptor (Feb 22, 2010)

Since I never watched South Park, I assumed that they were making taco-flavored Hershey's Kisses. You know, the little chocolate candies.

If they're going to make burger in a can, I'm surprised nobody's tried making something like that yet.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 22, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Indeed, though I suspect this is the result of posting stoned.
> 
> "RAVE: THIS PENCIL. OMG YOU HAVE NO IDEA HOW AWESOME THIS PENCIL IS. IT IS LIKE, THE MOST AWESOME FUCKING PENCIL IN THE WORLD. OH MY GOD. THIS FUCKING PENCIL. IS AWESOME."



Pencils don't get enough love.  No.2 with a squishy foam finger cushion and chew marks, I love you.



Riptor said:


> If they're going to make burger in a can, I'm surprised nobody's tried making something like that yet.



If you'll settle for a "hearty burger soup" I'm pretty sure they make something like that.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 22, 2010)

leon said:


> Old.



Qft


----------



## Len_5 (Feb 22, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Indeed, though I suspect this is the result of posting stoned.
> 
> "RAVE: THIS PENCIL. OMG YOU HAVE NO IDEA HOW AWESOME THIS PENCIL IS. IT IS LIKE, THE MOST AWESOME FUCKING PENCIL IN THE WORLD. OH MY GOD. THIS FUCKING PENCIL. IS AWESOME."



stoned? as in baked or high?


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 22, 2010)

Len_5 said:


> stoned? as in baked or high?



Uh, yes. Those would by synonyms.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 22, 2010)

Len_5 said:


> Shes very funny.us She is not on very often.us Shes done a few stand-ups on Comedy Central, and SNL's but shes probably on you tube



Goddamn dude get your sardonicism sensors calibrated


----------



## Len_5 (Feb 22, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Goddamn dude get your sardonicism sensors calibrated



Hahaha, i'll do my best mate


----------



## Liam (Feb 22, 2010)

I say, Charlie Chaplin is just delightful.  Bully!  How do you chaps feel about this fine performer?


----------



## Len_5 (Feb 22, 2010)

Liam said:


> I say, Charlie Chaplin is just delightful.  Bully!  How do you chaps feel about this fine performer?



He's good too. I like any one who can make me laugh


----------



## Hir (Feb 22, 2010)

...Discuss?


----------



## Stawks (Feb 22, 2010)

I AM STONEWALL JACKSON.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 22, 2010)

Ooooold.

The wrestling and Avatar eps were better.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Feb 22, 2010)

Greatest episode of South Park ever.  :3


----------



## capthavoc123 (Feb 22, 2010)

Y'all furries postin' in a troll thread.


----------



## Len_5 (Feb 22, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Ooooold.
> 
> The wrestling and Avatar eps were better.



The Wrestling one and the Whale Wars.us Those are also good.us


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 22, 2010)

capthavoc123 said:


> Y'all furries postin' in a troll thread.



We trolls be postin in a furry thread.

... 

Well not really, there's nothing noteworthily furry about it. 

And yes, I did just invent a word.


----------



## Azbulldog (Feb 22, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Greatest episode of South Park ever.  :3


No. Far from it.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 22, 2010)

Len_5 said:


> The Wrestling one and the Whale Wars.us Those are also good.us


Whale Wars was good. I forgot it existed.
And the vampires one, but I'm biased towards that, because I'm an elitist little goth shit that hates emo faggotry.


----------



## Len_5 (Feb 22, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Whale Wars was good. I forgot it existed.
> And the vampires one, but I'm biased towards that, because I'm an elitist little goth shit that hates emo faggotry.



Hahaha! also, the mongolian trojan horse one is good.


----------



## Ikrit (Feb 22, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Indeed, though I suspect this is the result of posting stoned.
> 
> "RAVE: THIS PENCIL. OMG YOU HAVE NO IDEA HOW AWESOME THIS PENCIL IS. IT IS LIKE, THE MOST AWESOME FUCKING PENCIL IN THE WORLD. OH MY GOD. THIS FUCKING PENCIL. IS AWESOME."



give me one good reason not to make that a thread?


----------



## Len_5 (Feb 22, 2010)

lazyredhead said:


> give me one good reason not to make that a thread?



ummm......it reminds me of school?


----------



## pheonix (Feb 22, 2010)

wtf is this shit?


----------



## Ikrit (Feb 22, 2010)

Len_5 said:


> ummm......it reminds me of school?



not good enough
i use pencils for drawing


----------



## Len_5 (Feb 22, 2010)

pheonix said:


> wtf is this shit?



Hahahahahahaha..........*sigh*.......irony


----------



## pheonix (Feb 22, 2010)

Len_5 said:


> Hahahahahahaha..........*sigh*.......irony



I hate you weird ass new ones.


----------



## Len_5 (Feb 22, 2010)

pheonix said:


> I hate you weird ass new ones.



Hitler hated the jews but that doesn't mean its right


----------



## pheonix (Feb 22, 2010)

Len_5 said:


> Hitler hated the jews but that doesn't mean its right



Everything you think is right is as long as you believe it is.


----------



## Stawks (Feb 22, 2010)

This thread is now about Anal Gestapo, the only Turbonegro tribute band that matters!


----------



## Viva (Feb 22, 2010)

pheonix said:


> Everything you think is right is as long as you believe it is.


 
That reminds me of one of my favorite episodes of south park. The one with the Cher music playing out of really loud speakers. And the gay handjobs


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 22, 2010)

Liam said:


> I say, Charlie Chaplin is just delightful. Bully! How do you chaps feel about this fine performer?


 

XD bully


----------



## Len_5 (Feb 22, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> That reminds me of one of my favorite episodes of south park. The one with the Cher music playing out of really loud speakers. And the gay handjobs



or the youtube one when Chris Crocker gets mawled by sneezing panda.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 22, 2010)

Len_5 said:


> Hitler hated the jews but that doesn't mean its right










Thread Over, insert more coins.


----------



## MeTaLliOuS (Feb 22, 2010)

I remember that episode! XD lol Cartman is such an asshole! Kind of perverted though.


----------

